# Age for wee ride



## Sades (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering what age people started using the wee ride, and also if it would work on a cannondale prophet. Do you have any helmet recommendations for smaller babies. My daughter is 6 months now.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Not sure about a wee ride but with the rear seats the general age is considered 12 months or longer if they cannot hold there own head up. My daughter has a Lazer helmet for infants (not sure what its called) and it works great.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

I think age will vary, but I was seriously considering trying our son in the Wee Ride at ~10 months. That is when he started sitting upright by himself. He is a week short of 1 year now, and the only thing keeping him out of the Wee is me mounting it to the bike.

We have a Giro or Bell helmet (yellow with construction worker design) that fit when he was only a couple months old. I'd warn you to not mess around with putting the helmet on the kid before you are ready to get on the Wee Ride though, one of the things that delayed our first son riding in the Wee was his aversion to wearing the helmet ... the first couple times we put it on him and said "ah, ain't that cute" he was fine with it, but he later refused to go anywhere near the helmet.


----------



## fully_rigid (Feb 11, 2009)

The weeride can work well from the ages of 1 to 4. Also, Giro and Bell both make infant bike helmets. Although, our daughter's helmet didn't fit snugly until she was about 18 months. Unfortunately, I don't see a model number or size on it so I'm not sure if we have an infant helmet or something slightly bigger.


----------



## Sades (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I figured that one years old was about right. Did you find that the bikes were difficult to handle with the wee ride? I wouldn't be riding fast or anything, but just curious about cornering and stopping.


----------



## NEthingbutlast (Sep 6, 2004)

*infant helmet*

not sure about the wee ride...

but the smallest helmet i found for my baby girl is an angeles toddler trike helmet from educationworks.com

$24.15 shipped.
i think the helmet size is 18" which is 1/4" smaller than any other infant helmet i've found.
it actually fits even though it's only 1/2" smaller than the other helmet i have.
and it's pretty darn light.

her other helmet is a nutcase infant helmet that's suppose to be 18.5" and it's way too big for her.
i've tried my friends bell and giro infant helmets and they are too big as well.
i've researched for months to find the smallest helmet, and this one might be the smallest one sold in the US.

my ONLY complaint about educationworks is that the shipping on their site is less than what i actually paid. they emailed me and said "sorry...the site is wrong. shipping is $6".
it was like $2 more than the website stated. $2...no big deal, but man...you think you get it for 1 price and then they say sorry...gotta pay $2 more. it's not like you want to cancel it for a measly $2...but it's kind of deceptive. i wish they would have just eaten the difference and updated the website.

fortunately my girl doesn't care if her helmet is blue since she's only 11months old. i did put a slew of flower stickers on it for her though.

i give 2 thumbs up for the helmet...1 sideways thumb for educationworks.com


----------



## Sades (Oct 27, 2007)

An 18" helmet would be great. I am going to check out the site today. I guess $2 extra is worth it if it keeps my daughter safe. Would those of you who have tried the wee ride prefer it over using a trailer for just quick trips? We don't have a car and live in a second story apartment. I have a trailer, but it may end up being an inconvenience for quick trips that we don't need to haul extra cargo.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

Sades said:


> Would those of you who have tried the wee ride prefer it over using a trailer for just quick trips? We don't have a car and live in a second story apartment. I have a trailer, but it may end up being an inconvenience for quick trips that we don't need to haul extra cargo.


Easy: I'd take it over the trailer any day. Provided you can leave the seat mounting bar on permanently, putting the Wee Ride seat on takes just a minute. No matter how much my son gyrated in the seat, I found it to be more stable than pulling a trailer.

I did like to staddle the bike before lifting my son into the seat, so it was helpful that he could stand (and follow instructions to get close enough that I could pick him up). I was always anxious having him in the seat while I was off the bike, since the bike ends up very top heavy then, and would say that would be an advantage to a trailer (our new bike has a center stand though, so I'm hopeful that'll take care of my concern for son #2).


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Specialized has a 17 1/4 size helmet, "Small Fry Infant".


----------



## snellvilleGAbiker (Apr 30, 2009)

Weeride is great, my son started to ride when he was about 12 months. The helmet i got for him was Bell Boomerang. I found that you have to sit farther back and pedal with thigh open wider than normal. I have never had a problem with pedalling up hill on the road or in the wood. The smile on his face and when he said "action" when we hit a rough patch of dirt is priceless. You will love it.


----------



## NEthingbutlast (Sep 6, 2004)

*Shoots...now she'll have 3 helmets!!!*

Dang it...

That's a great find!
I wonder how i never saw that helmet...

Guess I have to get that one now too.
She'll have more helmets than me now.

But..it'll be $ well spent.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sades (Oct 27, 2007)

Hmm, maybe the small fry would be best. Thanks for the info. I have a tough decision to make now. We have a Burley Solo, but I would like the wee ride too. My husband thinks the bike carriers are too dangerous. I just think it would be wonderful to have our daughter in view and close to me, and also a lot more convenient then the trailer. We don't own a car so it will be getting a lot of use. 

Has anyone tried attaching one of these to a full suspension bike? I have a Cannondale Prophet.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

Sades said:


> Has anyone tried attaching one of these to a full suspension bike? I have a Cannondale Prophet.


Unless you are doing smooth bike paths, I wouldn't use a Wee-Ride on anything except for a full suspension bike. When I tried using it on a rigid MTB bike on the street, it was extremely harsh.

The Wee-Ride clamps to the headtube -- I've tried it on an old Cannondale CAAD3 frame and it fit fine. Depending on how your cables are routed, you may find the Wee-Ride's bar interferes with them ... I had to run full length hosing on my Turner 6-Pack cables so I could route them around the mounting bar ... it has a very large diameter top tube, and I don't think it would have been a problem on some other bikes. Here's a pic from several years ago:


----------

